

UNIX/Linux Sysadmin Tutorials - macco
http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/12/50-unix-linux-sysadmin-tutorials/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGeekStuff+%28The+Geek+Stuff%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
zppx
30 - For Linux users, learn how to use ip (and the tools included in iproute2)
instead of using ifconfig, which is part of net-tools, they are deprecated.

A good resource for that: [http://andys.org.uk/bits/2010/02/24/iproute2-life-
after-ifco...](http://andys.org.uk/bits/2010/02/24/iproute2-life-after-
ifconfig/)

45 - Use LVM always if it's possible.

~~~
mbubb
Interesting - i had no idea that ifconfig and route were considered deprecated
- googling did not turn up a lot of information fut I found corroboration with
wikipedia and a linux foundation article:
[http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networ...](http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/net-
tools)

And the developer page shows no activity in a long while:
<https://developer.berlios.de/projects/net-tools/>

I am a bit embarrassed to know nothing about this as I have blithely been
using ipconfig and route over the last few years.

One command that I have been using from the newer suite is ethtools - that is
really useful. I like the very detailed interface error counts

~~~
ciupicri
Minor nitpick: not ipconfig, but _ifconfig_ (from interface config).

~~~
mbubb
aargh - you can tell that I learned Windows before Linux

------
juddlyon
#51: Bookmark nixCraft, articles.slicehost.com & the Linode Library.

------
mryan
On a related note, I am planning to start a site dedicated to Linux sysadmin
tutorials. They will be in-depth guides on how to achieve a particular result,
rather than quick "How to..." guides.

For example, some of the first posts will be:

Building a global, centralised logging system with open-source software and
Splunk

Using Splunk as a front-end for munin monitoring data

Dynamic kickstart files (for automated RedHat installs)

Are there any topics you like to see on the site?

~~~
mbubb
Where/When will this be?

For my interest making some of the low level processes more understandable
would be great.

Recently I came across a sysadvent article on stracing 'ls' it was exactly the
kind of thing that is useful to me. (quite probably an HN or
reddit/r/programming link)

Also in the "Land of Lisp" book learning what the bit operator 'ash' does was
a real eye-opener.

Both of these things are pretty basic for someone with a CS or EE background.
But I think a lot of sysadmins come from other backgrounds. A bit more than a
decade ago I was a grad student in a Literature department and found myself
inexplicably attracted to Linux, OpenSource and started to try and extricate
myself from Windows gui-ness. Eventually landed a sysadmin job about 5 yrs ago
after taking some CS courses and some DIY learning.

In short I have real weaknesses in math and low level understanding of what is
happening at the kernel level - I really treasure things like the 2 mentioned
articles as they shed light on what is going on at a lower level.

~~~
mryan
Not for a couple of months - I need to get my startup in beta first, but the
sysadmin tutorial site is next on my to-do list.

I read the "stracing ls" article (I think it was posted here), which was
fascinating reading. I am planning to write higher-level tutorials rather than
dissecting low-level commands, although now that I think about it a mix of the
two would be better.

Thanks for the feedback - if there are any specific areas you would like to
see covered do let me know, and I'll do my best to include them.

------
wooptoo
Backing up with `dd` is stupid.

~~~
billswift
Some tools work better than others for an individual's particular situation -
but _backing up_ is _never_ stupid.

~~~
mbubb
Good point - the question is 'under what circumstances is dd a better/only
choice for this task?'

I think if you are in a rescue mode and are in a limited env (busybox/ ash
type of scenario) then it is very good to know how to backup using dd...

